# How To Reapply Sunscreen?



## dimpleyy (Jul 12, 2009)

I know you're supposed to reapply after a few hours of sun exposure and after swimming and such. How do I reapply sunscreen without ruining my makeup? (foundation/concealer) Thanks!


----------



## revoltofagirl (Jul 12, 2009)

you can get a powder sunscreen (I think peter thomas roth makes one) and that shouldn't mess with your makeup! hope that helps!


----------



## ztirkazoid (Jul 12, 2009)

You can also try using a physical sunscreen instead of a chemical one.  The physical filters do not deteriorate (or deteriorate less) with sun exposure compared to a sunscreen with chemical filters.


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 12, 2009)

You could get a light moisturizer with SPF that you can pat onto your face without ruining your makeup!


----------



## atwingirl (Jul 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dimpleyy* 

 
_I know you're supposed to reapply after a few hours of sun exposure and after swimming and such. How do I reapply sunscreen without ruining my makeup? (foundation/concealer) Thanks!_

 
I just ordered that Peter Roth product from Sephora two days ago! I think Color Science makes one as well. The reviews on it were mixed. Some users found it spilled in their bags and others could not tell if it was really working or had applied enough for true protection. I will come back  and let you know my take when I get this little goodie in the mail.


----------



## dimpleyy (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh wow, I didn't know there's such things as powder sunscreen.

Thanks guys!


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 12, 2009)

Bare Escentuals also makes a really nice powder sunscreen....I love it


----------



## Zephyra (Aug 11, 2009)

I love Jane Iredale's Powder-Me SPF.  It's in a powder puff which is easier than the pre-loaded brushes, IMHO.  (I have the ColorScience one as well.)  But I don't trust it for full coverage.  If I'm going to be out in the sun, I wear DDF Organic Block Spf 30 under my foundation in place of my regular moisturizer and use the powder sunblock over my makeup...and then I wear a hat.  Can't be too careful


----------

